

The Facebook Killer - fantasy? - Void_

Hi, I was thinking about Facebook, about why is it so successful and about what could possibly be even more successful. I would like to share these my ideas and I'm curious what do you people think about it.<p>Why is Facebook so successful. Why everyone wastes so much time on Facebook. Well, it's this whole social interaction idea - you go to Facebook because your friends are there. You get to comment on photos and statuses - it's basically like sitting in a pub talking.<p>But wait, when you're in a pub you're not doing anything productive, you're not studying, you're not working. And I think this is exactly why Facebook is so successful, it's because "not doing anything productive" is what we do most of the time. Maybe not you, maybe not me, but 99% of people just like to waste their time.<p>The only "Facebook Killer" idea that I have in my mind is something that would help you be productive. It's something that Facebook doesn't do. It's <i>exactly</i> what Facebook doesn't do.<p>I have this very particular need - to have a place just like Facebook, but where you wouldn't waste time, but you would get work done. (I'm a student so I mean working together on school problems.) I would like to have a place where all my friends would be and where we could come up with creative solutions to problems.<p>Well, there are already websites for this, right? I'm pretty sure there already are "Productive Facebooks." So if there are, how come there's no Productive Facebook with 500 million users? How come there's no Productive Facebook where all my friends are just like on the Facebook?<p>Well, the answer is most of the people don't want to be productive. There's no way a website that would help people work would be as successful as website that help people do nothing! That's why this Facebook killer could be never as successful as Facebook.<p>--<p>So my point. No way to kill Facebook.
======
MuF
we're DOOOOOOOOOOOOMED!

